

HTML5-Centric Artillery Raises $2.5M To Make the Browser The Console  - statico
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/03/html5-centric-artillery-raises-2-5m-to-make-the-browser-the-console/

======
Zenst
I think the problem there trying to address could be looked at like the
OpenGL/DirectX issue. Sure you can code directly and in that it's fine though
you have alot of things to do and redo each game. Now what happens is you have
layers upon that OpenGL/DirectX called games engines be them the quake engine
or Values offering or the many others. They allow the game writers to focus on
the games and obviscate alot of the boring details that distract from the
tasks at hand.

So in that if they were to create a game engine that would generate the html5
etc to allow them to run on a web browser then and only then do I feel they
would of achieved there objective. Beyond that I can not see any insight at
all into how they are to address the problem defined in the article beyond
they will do betetr html5 games. If they were to create a development
enviroment that generated the html5 and to the extent that you don't need to
know html5 and can focus on using this `game engine` then I feel they will be
onto something that will make them stand out and also help get html5 inplace.
Rememeber flash did a wonderful job of allowing people to make html games,
albeit with use of a flash plugin. Now html5 offers all(apparently from what
we are told) features that flash offered then maybe the approach to the
problem is how this issue is solved.

